# Fed up with WoC, are Dark Elves good?



## bdipauly (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi,

I need some advice on a new army. I just played against High Elves with my Warriors of Chaos and got annihilated...again. I never seem to do well with these guys, especially against High Elves.

Here was my latest list:

1 lvl Sorceror of Tzeentch of a disc
with talisman of Preservation, Enchanted Shield and Infernal Puppet.
1+ AS and 3+ Ward Save

49 Marauders of Tzeentch, Light Armour and Shield with
Festus the Leechlord

18 Chaos Warriors with Additional hand Weapon
Mark of Khorne

15 Chaos Warriors with Halberds (and shield)
Mark of Tzeentch

5 Marauder Horsemen

Hellcannon

Warshrine

My friend's High Elf army had Teclis (I hate this guy, seriously). He just destroyed me. I lost 42 Marauders by turn 2. They spent the game retreating with festus. My rolls were horrendous.

He also used Teclis to cast a spell (cannot remember name) which meant I had to show my army list and he can destroy one item. He chose the Talisman of Preservation and now my Lord only had a 6+ ward save. (To be fair at the end of the game we both realised that I should have had a ward save against this).

Anyway, with a 6+ ward save I decided to hang back with my Sorceror Lord.

His Dragon Princes were ruthless taking out my 18 Chaos Warriors after I had already lost 5 from arrows. Always Strikes First with re-rolls is a joke. By the time it was my go I had about 5 left to attack with. He has 1+ save with Dragon Princes.

The rest of game just went even more downhill.

The dragon princes killed Hellcannon (which never hit anything anyway).

Swordmasters killed Warshrine and other Warriors.

I thought WoC were supposed to be kings of combat! Seriously, I am cheesed off with them. They're not for me.

so...are Dark Elves any good? I would like an army that can shoot, cast spells and attack. Rather then one that moves forward slowly, cannot shoot, has average magic and is actually not that great in combat 

Yes, yes I am sounding bitter!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't tell the points level, but heck, that's not a well-designed chaos list!



> 1 lvl Sorceror of Tzeentch of a disc
> with talisman of Preservation, Enchanted Shield and Infernal Puppet.
> 1+ AS and 3+ Ward Save


I would suggest a combat lord here. Also, put him on a combat mount of some sort.


> 49 Marauders of Tzeentch, Light Armour and Shield with
> Festus the Leechlord


Drop this to 20, take out Festus. Marauders shouldn't be your heavy combat element.


> 18 Chaos Warriors with Additional hand Weapon
> Mark of Khorne


This needs to go up to 30 warriors. They need halberds too. I prefer the Mark of Slaanesh, just cause I hate panic.


> 15 Chaos Warriors with Halberds (and shield)
> Mark of Tzeentch


Drop this, it's too small, fold it up into the main warriors unit. Invest in Chaos Knights for a hammer unit. They're the best overall cav in the game.


> 5 Marauder Horsemen


too small to be useful, either expand to 15, or cancel them.


> Hellcannon


Exchange for Trolls or Armored Ogres as a hammer unit. WoC shouldn't be distracted by trying for Ranged Combat.


> Warshrine


 red is the colour of the mods, please dont use it... you should know that Creon
- T/S


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Before I give any advice, my first one is this.
Tecilis is not a friendly play character.
He's banned from most tourneys ( that do allow special chars). He is woefully undercost and is nigh unstoppable. Personally, including him is not a friendly move. Your friend could be amazing, but this is a below the belt blow. Not many armies can stand against him at low lvls. 


WoC I is pretty high, is HE all 5+? 
Your marauders looked pretty ineffective. Not a lot of killing power in them and too pricey as a tar pit. 

*more later


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

blackspine said:


> WoC I is pretty high, is HE all 5+?


High Elves have I5 or better. As far as I know, Chaos Warriors of all kinds except Lords/Heroes are I5 as well, so HE will get their rerolls.


----------



## bdipauly (Dec 25, 2010)

At the end of the game I said to my mate I actually got no pleasure from fighting High Elves. I am a person that has no real desire to win, it really doesn't bother me. I do however want a good enjoyable game.

For me, High Elves seemed to nullify this. The magic phase is rediculous. No point even having dispel dice. They get decent shooting and in combat are better than an army that is supposed to be all about combat.

Yes Chaos Warriors are good, but they lose half their unit because of their ASF rule (especially against Swordmasters), and that don't include all the models you have lost while marching forward in the first 2 turns.

However, the next day when I thought about it, I decided it probably wasn't the High Elves I hated, but it was the WoC themselves. Not only do I find them to be not very good, I also find them really dull to play.

I also have a small Wood Elf army, who I kind of retired because of all the negativity around them, but I actually enjoyed playing them, even though on paper they are nowhere near as good. To fully enjoy the game, I think you need to have stuff to do in every phase.

WoC is this:

TURN ONE
MARCH

TURN TWO
MARCH
MAYBE ONE UNIT CAN NOW FIGHT (CAVALRY)

TURN TWO
FIGHT even though you've probably lost a 3rd of your army by now


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well duh.. no woder you lost.. He's using Mr 'I'm a total Cheat' himself... Teclis.

Ban him from using him and you'd have the rest of his army running with that lineup.


----------

